# Introducing The 2009 F-150 *updated With Release Dates!*



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

This is the Supercrew version - it gets the longer front doors from the Supercab which is how the total cab length ends up being stretched by 6 inches. Those who have seen it in person indicate that these photos do little justice to how good it really looks. Enjoy









2009 F-150 SuperCrew

-CC

*Update*
Ford has bumped up the release schedule from next August to next June. I have posted powerplant details in a prior thread but here is a very brief recap. This is what I have seen but then again - one source said that there will be 5 engines at the start but as of today, I am not buying that. YMMV. NPI.
4.6l 3V V8 standard.
5.4l 3V V8 - with slight boost in power - maybe 15hp, unsure about tq. Coupled with the 6spd trans, this combo is a vast improvement over the 5.4+4spd we have now. MPG will go up as well by a small amount. 1-2mpg?
6.2l V8 BOSS: 2010MY - probably goes into production in Q1 '09.
4.4l Lion Diesel: Some are now saying it will be 4.2l in displacement. 2010.5MY. Late Q4 '09?
Supercharged 6.2BOSS - might be a special edition offroad kinda thing codenamed Raptor. This is the first I have heard of this whole deal. 2010?
TwinForce VVT/VCT 6.2 BOSS - 2011/2012MY? Pie in the sky kinda deal here imo. If this thing sees production, expect enormous hp and tq numbers.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That thars one nice looking truck. Now if they will give it more giddyup...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

COOL !!! You gotta love the Ford Trucks!! ADMIT IT !!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks like a Toyota Tundra to me.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is why it is fun to go to the Auto Show....good times looking over new Trucks (and cars too.)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice looking truck









Thor


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

raynardo said:


> Looks like a Toyota Tundra to me.....


I'm a "FORD" guy, but I gotta agree, that looks just like a Tundra.

Kirk


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ntputter17 said:


> Looks like a Toyota Tundra to me.....


I'm a "FORD" guy, but I gotta agree, that looks just like a Tundra.
Kirk
[/quote]
I just went out and looked at my neighbors Tundra and dont see much of resemblance. other than they both have 4 doors and 4 wheels, maybe a few other things.......


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I just went out and looked at my neighbors Tundra and dont see much of resemblance. other than they both have 4 doors and 4 wheels, maybe a few other things.......


Oh well, like the old adage goes, "_Beauty_ is in the eye of the beholder." In this case it might be "ugly".

To me it's more "Tundra-like" than it is "Ford-like", rather than an out-and-out clone. My past two trucks have been Fords, I've never owned a Toyota. It just my (humble) opinion.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I don't think its ugly at all, just looks like a Toyota to me.......

Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

All trucks are fun to look at....some just more fun to own....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Your right, they all are getting really nice!! Its crazy how nice trucks are now comparred to even 10 years ago.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice looking truck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Your right, they all are getting really nice!! Its crazy how nice trucks are now comparred to even 10 years ago.


Agree...and it if wasn't for gas prices going through roof, we'd see more and more of them on the road. No longer are they delegated to haul stuff on the weekend.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet truck! I bet this new Ford will be the king of power for 1/2 tons. The new Ford engines are gonna be nothing to sneeze at.

Cant wait to see em on the streets!

Carey


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> COOL !!! You gotta love the Ford Trucks!! ADMIT IT !!


You have a really nice rig!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

regsue814 said:


> COOL !!! You gotta love the Ford Trucks!! ADMIT IT !!


You have a really nice rig!
[/quote]
Thanks!! just broke 4k miles.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

*Yes, Ford trucks do rock!*

Yesterday, I drove from Silver City, New Mexico to our home in Oceanside, California, a total of 641 miles in 12 hours, pulling the OB! In Arizona, where the speed limit is 75, I set the cruise control to 60, and in California where vehicles with trailers are limited to 55, I set the cruise control to 55. Neither the Ford nor the OB hiccuped!

On the entire trip of close to 2K miles, we only saw one other OB, and that was on the very first day. I did see some big exquisite 5-wheelers, in particular something called a Medallion by McKenzie, but I remain content with the OB (although I can occasionally lust, ala Carter!).

_Sorry for hijacking the thread._


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

raynardo said:


> *Yes, Ford trucks do rock!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ford...Chevy...Nissan...etc.

How about just "Trucks Rock"!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sans camo? What's the point then?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ford...Chevy...Nissan...etc.
> How about just "Trucks Rock"!!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Ford...Chevy...Nissan...etc.
> How about just "Trucks Rock"!!!


















[/quote]

Trucks pulling _stuff_, especially OUTBACKS, rock!!!


----------

